# Deads - how often?



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

As we all know, they, along with squats are the most exhausting exercise's you can do in the gym. So, how often should I do these?

My mate state's about once every two weeks. I questioned this, because I train my back once a week, and thought- it would make common sense to add deads to my back days.

What do you all think?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I do deads everytime I train my back (Once a week,same as squats)...but i rotate the other exercises and sometimes I'll do a 4x8 then return to 3x10 the week after.....will be good to see the replys to this.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I do them pretty much every week as i find them the best back builder.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I always do either regular dead's or RDL's/SLDL's once in every six or seven day period... same frequency as back squats.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I do them pretty much every week as i find them the best back builder.


Good news lol :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i do them once a week in my back routine, but do change the excersises now and again.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

every time .. if not 3/ out 4 back sessions .. must be done.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

sizar said:


> every time .. if not 3/ out 4 back sessions .. must be done.


Wouldn't it depend, on how heavy you go? I mean, after a heavy session...I'm blitzed mentally/physically.

I read somewhere, it can have a direct impact on the nervous system...Could be bull5hit though


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

RF67 said:


> Wouldn't it depend, on how heavy you go? I mean, after a heavy session...I'm blitzed mentally/physically.
> 
> I read somewhere, it can have a direct impact on the nervous system...Could be bull5hit though


Nervous system is involved in any muscular contraction, so if you go very heavy on compound exercise it is going to have more of an impact on it.

I deadlift 3 weeks on 1 week off.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

i do them every week some weeks gun for 10 reps with 180kg, other weeks heavier weeks 4-6 reps up to 200kg has built my back thickness superbly this year! I use pulldown as a starter to get blood in muscle then hit them ... a must exercise for overall thickness !! =]


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

deadlift everytime i do back always last exercise always from the knee and always without a belt at the moment im getting up to 220kg for reps. i always hold the contraction at the top and flare my lats for the negative


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I do them once a week as a back routine. TBH, doing a focussed session once a week on deads has done more to develop my back over the last few months than any back routine previouly.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Once - sometimes twice.


----------



## boofstien (May 29, 2010)

I would love to do more deads, the problem is the losers in the the gym using all the bars for 20kg bench presses.

I even saw one guy doing a press behind the neck with no weight on the bar!

To stay on topic I say hard nd heavy deads once a week.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Dig said:


> Nervous system is involved in any muscular contraction, so if you go very *heavy on compound exercise* it is going to have more of an impact on it.
> 
> I deadlift 3 weeks on 1 week off.


Compound exercises vary.....The dead, I believe, is the most exhausting of these ...hence my post regarding the nervous system.

In other words, all compounds do not equate, to the same levels of stress on the nervous system.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

When Im Deadlifting 400kg for a few I will do once every 2 weeks

sets of 10 with 300kg in light mode, every week


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> When Im Deadlifting 400kg for a few I will do once every 2 weeks
> 
> sets of 10 with 300kg in light mode, every week


Is that all you lift, god i thought my deads were rubbish


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

jw007 said:


> When Im Deadlifting 400kg for a few I will do *once every 2 weeks*
> 
> sets of 10 with 300kg in light mode, every week


That's what my mate state's.

400kg's....5uck...that is immense.

The gym, I sometimes go too..... he holds the world record for the deads


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

jw007 said:


> When Im Deadlifting 400kg for a few I will do once every 2 weeks
> 
> sets of 10 with 300kg in light mode, every week


 that is some serious weight, i was happy with 200kg for 3 reps i did today :thumb:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

every week i do deads and every other week i add 18" pulls and once a month i add super dead where i stand on a small platform and im lifting from just above ankle hight


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

once a week i would say unless your lifting crazy weights like JW


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

RF67 said:


> That's what my mate state's.
> 
> 400kg's....5uck...that is immense.
> 
> The gym, I sometimes go too..... *he holds the world record for the deads*


So hes Andy Bolton then? listen to him. Whatever he says about deads, listen. :thumb:

What do you want? a big back or a big dead? training for the 2 will differ alot. I didnt do any deads for 12 weeks. after 2 sessions id put 5%ish on my previous max.

If you want a big back, then dl's should be a regular part of your routine. If you train back once a week, then once a week it is. No reason, IMO, you cant do more than that though. I trained one heavy session and two lighter speed sessions on all 3 lifts /week for a long time and it worked well.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

RF67 said:


> Compound exercises vary.....The dead, I believe, is the most exhausting of these ...hence my post regarding the nervous system.
> 
> In other words, all compounds do not equate, to the same levels of stress on the nervous system.


I would deadlift once per week, unless you are at a high level, if your mate is a WR holder then the extra recovery time will benefit him more.

I have trained with 3 super strong deadlifters and all pull once per week and have done for years.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

I do deads in the same sesh as my squats twice a week.............it's my favourite workout


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Twice a week the once the next week.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> When Im Deadlifting 200kg for a few I will do once every 2 weeks
> 
> sets of 10 with 120kg in light mode, every week


Try pushing a bit harder and training it every week. I know it makes your back sore etc but man the fck up, try having a strong coffee pre workout or dare i say even a caffeine pill if you can tolerate the effects:thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

only deadlift once a week. your body needs time to heal, and trust me you dont want to damage your back


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dig said:


> Try pushing a bit harder and training it every week. I know it makes your back sore etc but man the fck up, try having a strong coffee pre workout or dare i say even a caffeine pill if you can tolerate the effects:thumbup1:


Surely if Im deadlifting I should be "pulling" NOT pushing???? :confused1: :confused1:

I have tried some of that stim stuff, crystal something or other, didnt really do much tho:whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I deadlift every week. I think since I started doing them about 15 months ago, there's only been like 1 week where I haven't done them!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

For me I do them once a week, unless you include SLDL and deadlifts off blocks etc, then its more than once in that case.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

either dead or do a variation of the dead once a week


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> So hes Andy Bolton then? listen to him. Whatever he says about deads, listen. :thumb:
> 
> What do you want? a big back or a big dead? training for the 2 will differ alot. I didnt do any deads for 12 weeks. after 2 sessions id put 5%ish on my previous max.
> 
> If you want a big back, then dl's should be a regular part of your routine. If you train back once a week, then once a week it is. No reason, IMO, you cant do more than that though. I trained one heavy session and two lighter speed sessions on all 3 lifts /week for a long time and it worked well.


Sorry, I meant to state, he is the world record holder for powerlifting.

'The Gosport powerlifter was left stranded at the airport after complications over a visa for the event in New Delhi, India threatened to end his hopes of success before they had even begun.

But arriving in the country just hours before his competition, Bowring ignored the chaos and turned in a superb performance to lift a combined 1055kg to edge past Russian Oleg Gagin and Czech Milan Spingl to take the gold medal and achieve his dream of becoming world champion'

*Source*: Evening News


----------



## bigstu316 (May 31, 2010)

defo once a week i reckon, deads are unsurpassed at building thickness in the back and will prob improve ur squat strength.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Surely if Im deadlifting I should be "pulling" NOT pushing???? :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I have tried some of that stim stuff, crystal something or other, didnt really do much tho:whistling:


I meant push your body harder, dont worry in time you will get used to the lingo.

It's crystal light you are thinking of mate, it does contain a bit of caffeine but you cant expect miracles from that stuff tbh. Although i know it allows you to have a little treat without straying from your diet plan:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

RF67 said:


> Sorry, I meant to state, he is the world record holder for powerlifting.
> 
> *Source*: Evening News


Arrgh, Dean.

Dean isnt a current world reocrd holder in the IPF unfortunately. he is the current SHW 3lift world champion though :thumb: Was lifting against my mate over there. Unfortunately he bombed on the bench :cursing: .

Dean can certainly lift, theres no question about that, but i have no idea how he trains. if you want to be a power lifter then yes, listen to him, but dont copy his workouts lift for lift. Its important to try different things and find out how YOU respond to work and how YOUR body is best suited to training.

If your a bodybuilder, then man the fck up and do them once a week on your back day. :whistling: you wont be going close to your 1RM so nothing to worry about with regards to CNS fatigue/recovery.


----------

